# Best target for both points



## emorydale (Dec 31, 2008)

I have a bag target like yours. I can tell you from experience, You CAN shoot BH's into it.................But they come out the otherside !!!


----------



## jrmsoccer32 (Feb 22, 2007)

i would get a reinhart target


----------



## Aaron Betzner (Jan 6, 2009)

*targets*

My fieldpoints dont go through my bag target.


----------



## jamaltwy (Feb 12, 2005)

rhineharts 18-1 target if all you need is 1 target!! 89-99 dollars....


----------



## TxHunter73 (Dec 17, 2008)

+3 on the Rinehart 18-1. They give you a year to destroy it, but I don't think it's possible...


----------



## John 2290 (Jan 1, 2009)

Does the Rhinehart 18-1 take broadheads well? I have had several "block type targets and BH's destroy 'em.:guitarist2:


----------



## Zach_Harmon (Dec 28, 2008)

Rinehart 18-1


----------



## GOLDTIPBZ (Aug 28, 2005)

*target*

rhinehart 18-1 no doubt


----------

